# Thoughts on Hoyt Carbon RX4 Ultra and Hoyt in General this Year?



## golfernash (Feb 6, 2007)

I agree on all points. I will own a RX 4 Ultra provided the issues are gone.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

I really like the Hoyt Ultra bows this year. The RX4 is a little out of my price range but the Axius Ultra is a bow I'm seriously considering this year. Great grip, balance, hold and it actually hits it's advertised IBO unlike the 2 other bows I was initially looking at. I really don't care about speed but I do care about how honest a company is when listing their bows specs.

The only other 2 bows I'm interested in are the new Xpedition Denali (DLX) and M-16.


----------



## Grizzlestomp (Nov 12, 2019)

Now if only a few dozen people will sample the Carbon RX4 Ultra for me, take it hunting, and report back before I purchase, that would be great.


----------



## Spency (Oct 29, 2009)

I went to the shop last night fully intending to order another brand and after shooting it along with every new Hoyt Carbon, ended up ordering the RX-4 Ultra. Went with Kuiu Limbs and a Storm Riser and the rep told me should be here in 6 to 8 weeks.

I didnt think they would be much of an improvement over last year, but really feel better to me in the draw and shot associated characteristics. I didnt weight it to see if it meets the advertised mass, etc. Who knows if there will be any issues down the road, but I doubt it, sure there was a lesson learned with last years model. Seems like Hoyt is making an effort with availablility and aesthetics, there was already 4 different color RX4s in the rack and finish looked great on all...the Ridge Reaper will be a hit.

Can't wait for it to come in, going to make a great pair with my Realm.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

As one of the few that have shot both here are some of my thoughts....they are worth probably not much to anyone but me. 

The Mach 1 is noticeably lighter. For me the #1 reason you buy carbon is for weight. The whole feels good cold think doesn’t make a lot of sense to me where as in the real cold you will be hanging a bow 99% of the time. 
Both bows are over listed weight, the Mach 1 weighed in at 3.62lb and the Hoyt RX4 weighed in at 4.45lb. That is close to a pound heavier and you can tell it right away for sure. If truth in what the companies are promising then that might matter to you. 

Speed. Although the Mach 1 is listed as slower it will absolutely blow the Ultra out of the water for speed, as in 15-17 fps faster with hunting weight (458 gr arrow). THAT is significant to me. 

Now I can’t say long term but I would be willing to bet a whole lot of $$ that the paint won the Hoyt will be chipping long before the Mach 1 does. This has been an issue with Hoyt Carbons for quite a while and the dipping on the Ultra seems to be the same as always where the Mach 1 seems better infused with the riser. This is my least quantitative point but if you look at the two side by side you will see what I mean right away.

Now I do like the backwall on the Hoyts this year quite a bit better and don’t notice the dump as much as I did last year. I will say the draw on the bows itself is a tie, both are great. The backwall and valley has to go the PSE though. Although improvements have been made on the Hoyt cam it still has more give to it, and the valley is pure Evolve cam with huge dwell zone in that valley and higher letoff. In a hunting bow (and why buy carbon if you aren’t hunting) why wouldn’t you want that?

The grip to me goes to the Hoyt. It isn’t my favorite grip at all, I think the previous grip from Hoyt was awesome, the moveable grip to me is kind of a gimmick and I have yet to see one person actually use it but it isn’t bad. The PSE grip while much slimmer is still a little boxy to me. The edge is slight and I am sure I would get used to either (I know I would as I had 2 Ultras last year and shot them well and got used to that grip) but slight edge to the Hoyt.

On the shot the clear edge in terms of noise and vibration go to the PSE. Neither is bad but the PSE is the clear winner and you will feel and hear it on the shot. It is truly surprising what PSE has done with a 3.6lb Carbon bow. 

Overall I think the RX4 ultra is a good bow for an extremely high price while the Mach 1 is an outstanding bow at a slightly lower price then the RX4. 
To me (and maybe me alone) I would much rather pay $1500 for the Mach 1 then $1750 for the RX4 ultra.


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

I cannot get my wrist clear of the cables on the 2020 hours. They are non-player for me this year. Have not tried to shoot the Ultra yet. Hopefully I have a bit more room.


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

After actually seeing a Hoyt Carbon Spyder that was returned from Hoyt this past weekend, at my bowshop, for a cracked riser. All they did was repaint it, the cracks were still visible. One was at the base of the cable guard, and another was on the bottom of the riser by the limb pocket. Hoyt will have to really start doing something major with customer service, and QC. in order to justify what they are asking for a bow. I still have my two Nitrum 34's, but one is about ready to be sold.


----------



## golfernash (Feb 6, 2007)

4IDARCHER said:


> As one of the few that have shot both here are some of my thoughts....they are worth probably not much to anyone but me.
> 
> The Mach 1 is noticeably lighter. For me the #1 reason you buy carbon is for weight. The whole feels good cold think doesn’t make a lot of sense to me where as in the real cold you will be hanging a bow 99% of the time.
> Both bows are over listed weight, the Mach 1 weighed in at 3.62lb and the Hoyt RX4 weighed in at 4.45lb. That is close to a pound heavier and you can tell it right away for sure. If truth in what the companies are promising then that might matter to you.
> ...


Are these real world speeds? The few reviews I have seen show the Ultra hitting right at IBO speed.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

These are real.


----------



## golfernash (Feb 6, 2007)

Did you test an ultra?


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

4IDARCHER said:


> *Speed. Although the Mach 1 is listed as slower it will absolutely blow the Ultra out of the water for speed, as in 15-17 fps faster with hunting weight (458 gr arrow). THAT is significant to me. *


You are kind comparing horseshoes to hand grenades. One is a fun thing you can do alone or with friends. The other is something that, if you are not careful, can blow up and hurt you.

Plus, I question your statement.


----------



## redhouse2 (Nov 23, 2007)

I have had at least one of Hoyts current year carbon bows since 2013 up until the RX3, which I sold after I had the sight shim installed because that was kinda my final straw. I have defended them to no end, but there have been some problems with every year since my 2014 carbon spyder turbo and Hoyt always takes their time and acts very arrogant about any defect with the bow. I'm still shooting a ProForce for target, but for now I'm done with them. It will take more then 1 lucky year to make it better. I have learned this year that I have became spoiled to carbon so this led me to go shoot the PSE Mach 1 yesterday and I was blown away! As stated above, it is truly amazing what PSE has done with the Mach 1. I haven't shot it outdoors or at distance but from what I experienced yesterday I think I liked it as much or better then any Hoyt I've owned. Also PSE has a reputation for having awesome customer service. I was a Hoyt fan with "irrational loyalty", I had to be driven away and they have finally succeeded!!!


----------



## LoneAggie (Jan 10, 2005)

I shot the RX4 yesterday while shooting all the 2020 models. It was set to 1.5" longer than my DL, but so was everything else pretty much. However, I thought that the ZTR cam had a pretty short valley and dump into it. Kinda reminded me of spirals. I think a new cam system, and small tweaks is still a good release. The fit/finish on the bows was solid, and it felt like a quality rig. Personally I just don't like the feel of their bows. Of course I also know everything different feels bad as we are all trained to the bows we shoot daily. An Axius Ultra does sound interesting I have to admit... going to be it or a Revolt X as my new toy to play with.


----------



## Boogan1 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am patiently (read impatiently) waiting for my shop to get an RX4 Ultra in for me to try out before pulling the trigger on one. I shot the new short RX4 and the Axius and they shoot great, really like the new cam better than the RX3. I shoot a 30 inch draw and the short axle to axle bows just aren't comfortable for me.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

On paper and visuals, I really like the 34 inch axle series. I wish the speed was a bit more, but I know, normally with Hoyt, you get IBO+ most times. Two things I want to do. Draw the cam, and see how much the carbon weighs compared to the aluminum. In recent years, carbons have been too heavy in comparison to years ago,so I see no incentive to go carbon. So the Axius seems to be a nice first try for me.


----------



## tquicksilver (Aug 13, 2019)

Shot the RX4 Alpha a few days back, gotta say I was impressed by the overall draw and hold on the backwall. Felt very smooth overall. Considering going with the turbo but that price point just feels a little hard to stomach..


----------



## scott_co (Nov 23, 2017)

My big complaint against Hoyt bows is the weight of their carbon bows.They weigh as much as most aluminum bows. If weight is not an issue, then it's a fine shooting bow.

The PSE Evolve cams on last years Carbon Stealth 35 plus a true light and stiff carbon riser were exactly the features that I was looking for in a hunting bow.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Grizzlestomp said:


> Now if only a few dozen people will sample the Carbon RX4 Ultra for me, take it hunting, and report back before I purchase, that would be great.


haha... I try to avoid shooting Hoyts when they come out, because I end up liking them:wink: I don't "need" a bow right now, but I know if I shoot one, and like it as much as I always seem to like Carbon Hoyts, there is no stopping that train.... they seem to nail the balance on their carbon bows, they have a certain feel.

the rx-1&3 ultras were awesome, so I suspect the 4 is a little better yet. I will know in the next couple weeks. I wish they had a turbo option for the ultras, because since the rx-1, the turbos are a really nice drawing cam.

if you are spending that much dough, at least shoot the PSE's in carbon, the mach 1 is the most interesting 2020 to me, not sure if i'll like it, but it sure looks good on paper, and reviews seem excellent... with SE cams and 75% letoff, it would be a screamer (if I went that route, I would personally get 65lb limbs, would be plenty quick)


----------



## Marble (May 6, 2018)

I might shoot one if the shop has one available for me. But to be honest, my carbon spyder is tipping over animals and I love it. 

I also have a defiant, I like it but not as much as my spider. 

I would like to hear some reviews on tuning, real world arrow weights (like around 500 grains) and accuracy results. I saw the FPS posted earlier but I would like a few more reports.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

4IDARCHER said:


> As one of the few that have shot both here are some of my thoughts....they are worth probably not much to anyone but me.
> 
> The Mach 1 is noticeably lighter. For me the #1 reason you buy carbon is for weight. The whole feels good cold think doesn’t make a lot of sense to me where as in the real cold you will be hanging a bow 99% of the time.
> Both bows are over listed weight, the Mach 1 weighed in at 3.62lb and the Hoyt RX4 weighed in at 4.45lb. That is close to a pound heavier and you can tell it right away for sure. If truth in what the companies are promising then that might matter to you.
> ...


Blows my mind that Hoyt gets away with this every year. 
Rx3 ultra was a real world 325ibo aluminum weight bow and it appears the rx4 is no different for $1750. Ridiculous. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhull (Oct 15, 2019)

Just a slightly random observation. The rx1 had a riser like the defiant, and carbon spyder. The twiggy look with smaller diameter carbon. It appears that the rx3 and rx4 have 3 main larger diameter tubes just like the carbon matrix had. I wonder what happened in the R&D department that made them switch back to the older design within the rx series. Like I said, just an observation.


----------



## darekZ (Nov 10, 2019)

Bourbon Boy said:


> After actually seeing a Hoyt Carbon Spyder that was returned from Hoyt this past weekend, at my bowshop, for a cracked riser. All they did was repaint it, the cracks were still visible. One was at the base of the cable guard, and another was on the bottom of the riser by the limb pocket. Hoyt will have to really start doing something major with customer service, and QC. in order to justify what they are asking for a bow. I still have my two Nitrum 34's, but one is about ready to be sold.


Wow! Just paint over the cracks? What did the bow shop dealer say? Did they send it back again?


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

No way I am paying $1750 for a bow. I would rather buy a firearm that will hold value than a bow that will drop in value like a ton of bricks. Too many very good aluminum bows out there for $800-1000. I work out and can handle the additional 4-6 ounces of weight.


----------



## eltaco (Dec 30, 2009)

I have a RX-3 and ended up picking up a RX-4 Ultra. IMHO, at 30” DL, the Ultra is a pretty significant step forward. This bow is by far the quietest Hoyt I’ve owned or shot, and the draw cycle is greatly improved over what I already thought to be an impressive draw cycle on the RX-3. Actually, letoff is 0.5% greater on the RX-4 Ultra as compared to the 3, both with cam stops hitting evenly. I actually tuned both bows almost identical, right down the middle with cams very straight throughout the draw cycle.

Once again, specs don’t really demonstrate how great this bow is. Nothing revolutionary, but it truly is the best Hoyt I’ve ever shot.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Interesting eltaco. I really liked the RX3 Ultra and had in fact placed an order for one. Then the QC issues came up and it scared me off.
I’m happy to read/hear of positive experiences, I hope they continue.
BTW-sweet bow.


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

eyedoc said:


> No way I am paying $1750 for a bow. I would rather buy a firearm that will hold value than a bow that will drop in value like a ton of bricks. Too many very good aluminum bows out there for $800-1000. I work out and can handle the additional 4-6 ounces of weight.


exactly.


----------



## hbigger (Nov 18, 2019)

They look good but very expensive


----------



## Ncturkeycaller (Oct 13, 2008)

you guys do realize that price is mrsp??? If your dealer sells them for that then thats your fault for paying it. I just ordered a ultra way cheaper than that. MSRP on the vxr is $1100 but you can get one for under a grand.


----------



## eltaco (Dec 30, 2009)

Thankfully, Hoyt gives everyone the option of buying the exact same bow in aluminum, which is intended to compete directly with the competition for feature and pricepoint. Nobody is forcing your hand to buy carbon for the premium price. 

For some reason, carbon Hoyts are compared to other aluminum bows when discussing pricepoint... I think you’ll find the Hoyt aluminum prices closely match other top brand aluminums.

That said, I find preference in the Carbon bows, specifically in cold weather. I do care about bow weight and have found the most recent trend towards heavier aluminums affects my ability to hold on target at longer ranges. That said, I find the PSE carbon to be too light for me personally, those bows have a lot of pin float in my hands. Everybody will differ in this regard, but the RX series fits right in my wheelhouse for greatest down range accuracy.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

eltaco said:


> Thankfully, Hoyt gives everyone the option of buying the exact same bow in aluminum, which is intended to compete directly with the competition for feature and pricepoint. Nobody is forcing your hand to buy carbon for the premium price.
> 
> For some reason, carbon Hoyts are compared to other aluminum bows when discussing pricepoint... I think you’ll find the Hoyt aluminum prices closely match other top brand aluminums.
> 
> That said, I find preference in the Carbon bows, specifically in cold weather. I do care about bow weight and have found the most recent trend towards heavier aluminums affects my ability to hold on target at longer ranges. That said, I find the PSE carbon to be too light for me personally, those bows have a lot of pin float in my hands. Everybody will differ in this regard, but the RX series fits right in my wheelhouse for greatest down range accuracy.


The cold weather is getting to my finger tips bad these days. It ends up being a long winter of not shooting outdoors. 

That is one thing I miss about the carbons. They are the only bows that my hands can tolerate outdoors in the cold nowadays. 

Two days this week up in Northern Utah and reality kicked in and I was darn right uncomfortable with bow in hand. 

Some guys say wear gloves, it’s not a matter of just gloves. Concrete winters have taken a toll and will have a carbon again soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

